# anyone tried floundering ft morgan



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Any reports from Morgan. Does anyone know if they run longer over there?


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

I have not this year but last year a buddy of mine took me over there......blindfolded no less and put me on some late November STUDS! Don't know if the flatties have one more run in them or not...good luck!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I wen't last night and got 6 fish. It was pretty rough


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

How big were they. 

I figured they thined them out some after this. 

http://www.di-bbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6328


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

one was 5 lbs the rest were normal size. The gulf had a ground swell and we filled the boat half full with water not flounder


----------

